# Photo studio in a box from Ritz camera



## driften (Nov 14, 2005)

Has anybody tried the ritz camerea's new American Recorder - Photo Studio In A Box? Its a 16x16 light tent with two lights and a tabletop camera stand for $99. 

http://www.ritzcamera.com/webapp/wc...&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&productId=13280805

I sure would like a nice setup for pictures of my pens.


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 14, 2005)

I don't know anything about it, but I'm sure I'd like it better at $66! http://www.dl-electronics.com/store/item.php?sku=SIB-100  [8D]


----------



## driften (Nov 14, 2005)

After posting I found it cheeper at Amazon but it still was not $66! At that price I am not sure how I could not try it out. It seems like a good deal for the lights and all with the tent.

An indepent review would be nice though.... But if nobody here has tried it I guess I might be the first.


----------



## driften (Nov 14, 2005)

BTW... if anybody else in interested for me DL Electronics would cost more then Amazon if you include the price of UPS Ground shipping. 78.66 vs 74.99 with free ground shipping from Amazon. Just a FYI!


----------



## YoYoSpin (Nov 14, 2005)

I purchased that exact same setup on eBay over a year ago...virtually all of the photos in my IAP album were taken with that tent, which is upside down in the ad photo, by the way. 

The lamps burnt out after about one month's use and it was impossible to find a compatible replacement. Maybe they are out there but I could not find them. Bottom line...good tent, lousy lights.


----------



## woodman928 (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey Ed 
  I went to ebay and this guy now has replacement bulbs listed for the lights. 
 JCDR-C Replacement Bulb for Photo Studio in a Box Light Item number: 7555271852 

hope this help ya all out. []
Jay


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 14, 2005)

Another case of needing new glasses.
I thought you were going to show a camera set up using a Ritz cracker box.
You have my persimmon.[B)]


----------



## driften (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks Ed. The mfg has replacement lamps with the filter for $10. 
http://americanrecorder.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=163

Did you like the images you got using their lights? Since I don't know which picture used their lights and which used other lights with their tent....


----------



## rduncan (Nov 14, 2005)

Dang you people....  Now I have yet one more thing to spend $$ on after visiting here.  Earlier today it was an order with AS and now this.  Will it never end []

Actually, I need to slow down.....I just came back from the Eye Doctor and with the exam and an order for two pair of glasses....well you get the idea.

Good thread in any case.  Thanks for the information.

Rick


----------



## Fred in NC (Nov 14, 2005)

Sounds good, but I would rather have daylight balanced lamps.


----------

